# Cost of a getting Merlin refinished?



## stemple (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
I'm in a bit of a rush to find some information. I'm looking for the price to get my Merlin Extralight refinished and re-decaled. I just called Merlin but the guy I need to talk to won't be around for a bit and so........anybody know?
Thanks.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

You can talk to anyone there, plus it is really your dealer who gives you the quote.

H


----------



## stemple (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah I just finally spoke to somebody there who also said it was up to the dealer, but could be as much as $500. The problem, of course, is that I don't really have a dealer in my area to go through and so I'm kind of stuck (I bought the bike online, naturally.)

Also, I found the price kind of out of whack, but whatever, as I don't really know what's involved. 

(My frame basically has some scratches and needs decals. $500 is a bit much for that. Maybe I'll just get used to the scratches.)

Thanks.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

$500?? !!! Wow. That's nuts. Just get some decals or have a qualified person paint it up (a nice fade w/ exposed Ti or something like that). I can't imagine it would be $500 bones.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Is it a polished frame, or the scotchbrite finish? If it is polished, take it to a custom wheel shop. They will do it for under $100. If it is scotchbrite (satin), go to the store and buy yourself some extra fine or super fine scotchbrite pads. You know the ones for washing your dishes. Do it yourself. To get the old decals off use denatured alcohol or terpentine. Merlin/Litespeed should be able to sell you the new decals ifyou don't have a dealer in your area.


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

As for scratches on your frame if its brushed, which I believe Merlins are, go to an auto paint store and get some of the different colors of telfa pads, the different colors represent different (grits) or whatever you'd call it on a telfa pad. My local store had white and green and the green matched the present brushing on my Vortex Ti frame. Just brush the same direction as the present finish, that will take the scratches out

Or you can send the whole frame to Spectrum Powderworks, they can brush, bead blast, polish whatever Ti frame you have. They can also re-decal it for you. They get decals from Litespeed. They can also save you some money if you want to ise last years decals from Colorado Cyclist.

They're top notch and can be as much as half or two thirds the cost of Litespeed or Merlins for the same job. I'm picky and I was very impressed with their recent work on my Ti frame


----------

